# Wake on Lan problems (Solved)

## RayVad

Hi, 

I like to try a (old) gentoo version with kernel 2.4, but where can i get it?

Is it still supported and will i be able to get updates, packages etc?

RayLast edited by RayVad on Sat Jun 02, 2007 8:10 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## John R. Graham

I hadn't looked lately as I had upgraded my last system to 2.6 over two years ago, but it appears that the gentoo-sources patch set is no longer supported as I don't see a version in the tree.  It also appears that all of the 2.4 profiles, with the bare exception of some targeted at very small systems, are gone as well.  The 2.4 kernels are still in vanilla-sources but, since there's no maintained profile, it means that you will have a some issues to solve for yourself.

What's you motivation?

- John

----------

## RayVad

The motivation is that i have problems with WakeOnLan and that the final solution seems to be a old 2.4 kernel.

I don't realy care about the version of the kernel, but desperatly want WakeOnLan working on my machine.

None of the solutions seem to work, as it isn't a driver problem of the NIC, but some state the board seem to end in.

Both on APM or ACPI.

Some solutions on the web refere to older kernels.

----------

## Suicidal

hardened-sources and vanilla-sources still have some 2.4 kernels.

----------

## Suicidal

wol should work independent of OS.Last edited by Suicidal on Sun May 20, 2007 5:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## RayVad

Exactly! Here i am supposed to boot them also without any OS(Gentoo) installed.

But when i have shut it down by the OS it isn't wakeing-up anymore until i unplug the power cord and plug it back in after some seconds.

It seems that the OS is shutting down the system in some state.

Use only APM at the moment.

Only thing it should do is power-off and wake-up by a magic-packet. Not other fancy powersaving stuff needed.

Its a Intel 440BX board with a PIII processor and Pro100 NIC (WOL supported)

----------

## jburns

From http://gentoo-wiki.com/Wake_on_lan

 *Quote:*   

> Baselayout >= 1.12.0 is now stable, you should first set RC_DOWN_INTERFACE to no in your /etc/conf.d/rc to enable WOL.

 

----------

## RayVad

 *Quote:*   

> From http://gentoo-wiki.com/Wake_on_lan
> 
> Baselayout >= 1.12.0 is now stable, you should first set RC_DOWN_INTERFACE to no in your /etc/conf.d/rc to enable WOL.

 

Yes i have checked all these pages, forums, instruction many times. Compiled the kernel with APM or ACPI or both.

But none is the solution.

I'm stuck here and pulling my haires out.

And yes...My system (440bx) supports WOL and also my network cards (e100, eepro100, 3c59x).

But i don't understand in what kind of mode it pulls my system when i shut it down from the OS.

----------

## John R. Graham

It is a discrete NIC with a "Wake on LAN" cable going from the NIC to the motherboard, right?  In this case, some simple isolation troubleshooting might help.  It seems like there are two possibilities:Your NIC is being left in a state that it doesn't respond to the "magic packet" and thus doesn't signal the motherboard to wake up.

Your motherboard is being left in a state where it doesn't respond to the wake up signal being properly sent out by your NIC.What you might want to do is to research what signaling needs to be present on the "Wake on LAN" cable and provide it manually.  It's probably really simple like holding a pin on the cable a a logic 0 or logic 1.  After that, you'll be left with two possible outcomes:If the motherboard wakes up, then you know that you need to work on the NIC driver.If the motherboard doesn't wake up, then you know you need to work on the shutdown code elsewhere.I'm betting on the NIC driver being the problem, myself.

- John

----------

## annunaki2k2

I know this reply is of no use to you, but I want to say I have the same issue. I tried to resolve it a long time ago, but failed. Maybe you'll find some useful info in that topic, but at the end of the day I had to assume it was a driver specific issue (which has never been fixed). Windows could shut-down my PC in the right way, but Linux couldn't.

----------

## RayVad

The NIC (e100 or eepro100 driver, tried them both and they both work) is onboard and WOL enabled in the BIOS.

Another NIC (PCI and also e100/eepro100) is connected with a cable to a WOL connector onboard. 

Tried 3c950B/C and a en1207D NIC but all the same issue.

----------

## RayVad

OK, I checked this bij shorting the cable plugged into the motherboard.

It wasn't waking up until unplugging the powercord and plug it back in.

That should learn that the motherboard is pushed into some state after shutdown from Linux.

It aren't the NIC's but the mobo, as i tought so allready.

The board is shut down in a complete different way by the OS then by pushing the on/off button. hmmmm?

The BIOS has 2 option for the power button:

1) ON/OFF

2) Sleep/Wake

That could be a hint to the state it gets in?

Were to search? Any ideas? I have tried APM en ACPI. But in only using APM at this moment.

----------

## RayVad

OK, got it solved!

I used another NIC again(with WOL cable), not the onboard one, to receive the wol packed (yes, got 2 NIC's because its a VPN server) and only APM, not ACPI!

Well, these are my configs:

Did NOT compile ACPI into kernel 2.6.20-r8, only enabled APM, nothing more!

  [*] Power Management support                                     │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Legacy Power Management API (DEPRECATED)                   │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Power Management Debug Support                             │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Driver model /sys/devices/.../power/state files (DEPRECATED│ │

  │ │    [ ]   Software Suspend                                           │ │

  │ │        ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --│ │

  │ │        APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support  --->           │ │

  │ │        CPU Frequency scaling  --->                                  │ │

  │ │           

  [ ] ACPI Support                

  <*> APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS support                 │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Ignore USER SUSPEND                                        │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Enable PM at boot time                                     │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Make CPU Idle calls when idle                              │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Enable console blanking using APM                          │ │

  │ │    [ ]   RTC stores time in GMT                                     │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Allow interrupts during APM BIOS calls                     │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off        

Compiled the drivers of the NIC as module in the kernel.

/etc/conf.d/rc:  RC_DOWN_INTERFACE="yes"

/etc/init.d/shutdown.sh:  Just default!

Installed ethtool to set the WOL parameter on g

Added "ethtool -s eth0 wol g" to /etc/conf.d/local.start and, to be sure, to  /etc/conf.d/local.stop

And Voila! it works!!!

Okay, some new issue.... to be fixed later... it starts spontanious now as it happens 3 times. Strange...but WOL works and will find out about this spontanious boot later and report here:

- Seemed to be solved by disabling "Wake on PME" in the BIOS.  :Smile:  (could remember that i did read this somewhere)Last edited by RayVad on Sun May 20, 2007 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RayVad

LooooooooooooooL!       :Crying or Very sad: 

After installing the shorewall firewall and recompileing the kernel or shorewall, WOL isn't funtioning anymore...what the f... ?!??

- Could this have to do anything with shorewall? (disabeling shorewall doesn't make a difference)

- WOL is still enabled on shutdown.

- Board is waking up when shorting the wol cable.

- Anything configured in kernel that can cause this?

...

----------

## John R. Graham

You're beyond my range of experience now, but, yes, the shoreline firewall probably tweaked your kernel configuration.  If you don't have a backup of your kernel ".config" file, then you'll probably have to just look around in "make menuconfig" and see what needs to be done.  Here's a hint, though.  Since you thought to test the motherboard wake-on-LAN again--and it worked--you know that it is now a NIC issue.  Look at the configuration for your NIC driver in the kernel.

You might also garner more interest if you changed the subject of your original post to mention "Wake on LAN".  Not too many people are interested in 2.4 kernel issues.

- John

----------

## RayVad

Yes you are right John, i'll change the subject.

Anyway, got another disk here and i was clever enough to make an image before i started with this Shorewall thing  :Smile: 

Will put the image back on the other disk and see what will happen. Just to be sure that WOL wil work again with the old installation.

After that, i'll try to find out what exactly has happend here.

- first, i don't need IPv6. So i'll config the kernel without it and even the Shorewall firewall if possible.

Thank you guys for the help sofar, i realy appreciate.

Ray

----------

## RayVad

Image restored, WOL didn't work......hmmm

-Checked BIOS again, enabled PXE (result spontanious boots, so disabled again) WOL works again...hmmmm

-Used ibautil(util from Intel) to program the WOL enable as default into the Intel PRO100+ server NIC. (only onboard desktop NIC has WOL enabled as default in the NIC)

-WOL works (probably without ethtool this time, but didn't check. See ibautil solution above)

-Also, since i didn't need it, emerged IPTABLES en SHOREWALL with -ipv6 useflag.

Everything seems ok.

----------

## RayVad

Working with it now for a while  :Smile: 

Everything indeed okay here.

It seems that the onboard NIC of these bords is not that nice to use with WakeOnLan.

The e100 NIC i used in the PCI socket and WOL-cable seems doing well  :Smile: 

Shorewall has been emerged with -ipv6 option, because i don't need ipv6 support.

Ray

----------

